# Vet Recommendation



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m looking to switch up vet services for my dog. Since 2004 I’ve taken my dogs to Park Animal Hospital in Provo. When Vaughn Park ran the show it was always a great experience. I would have recommended the place to anyone. I had a couple years off between dogs and now I’ve been taking our current family dog there the last 2 years, and the place had turned into a bit of a (poop) show in that time, to put it politely. Getting an appointment there has become a total joke.

Today I was trying to get set up for some vaccinations that are due and am getting the complete run around and I’m just not loving that place anymore. I’ve been feeling it for a while but today kind of just the final straw for me. 

Any recommendations from my dog peeps here in Utah County? Preferably the Provo/Springville areas, but could go out from there if it’s a good enough reason to do drive a little farther.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I really like Salt Creek Vet (Monty) in Nephi. It's worth the drive. He's old school and that's what I like in a vet, I love my dogs but they are dogs, not furr babies or whatever. He has always been a straight shooter with me and I like his style. Your mileage may vary.

On a side note if you are giving your dog vaccines, most of those you can knock out yourself easily with minimal costs by buying them at Cal Ranch or IFA. The only vaccine you need a vet to administer is rabies and for that I run over to Nebo animal clinic in Spanish Fork. They are decent, not as good as Monty but Huff does a decent job. I feel like Nebo can nickel and dimes ya sometimes. Still a good local one for me for rabies vaccines. It's dumb they don't sell those over the counter.

If ya need any help with vaccines send me a PM, sounds like you aren't too far away


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've always had great luck with Dr Huff at Nebo Animal Clinic. He is a good guy, down to earth. I like that he gives options for care and is willing to cut out certain costs if needed. He works on our dogs and our large animals too (I was just there yesterday). Down to earth and he is not the local pet store vet. I've known him for decades.

It is funny because I feel like Huff doesn't nickel and dime. haha I think most vets have to be careful because so many people view their dog as a member of the family.
When I needed a tumor amputated off our lab, my wife called around and most places were $1500+ . I took the dog to Huff and he was around $1,300 plus dental care while the dog was sedated. I said I didn't like the dog that much (ok I do) and asked what we could do as the bare minimum. $700 later and the dog didn't have a tumor and her teeth were clean. Not many vets work with people in that way anymore. 

I agree with Airborne on the vaccinations. And I've heard good things about Salt Cr Vet too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Check your PM


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Self Vaccination is easy and way cheaper. If you don't need rabies vaccine, then you can do it for about $12-$15 per dog. Been doing that for years. Pinch by the scruff of the neck, shoot it in, and they don't have any clue. 

Don't know any vets past Farmington.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Little further then you want but hunter animal hospital in west valley has been so great to deal with i go all the way there from grantsville. I have 3 britts and when mine had a litter I took all the pups there for shots dew claws ect and they've been great.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Dr. Bott at Mountain West Animal Hospital in Springville has been great to work with. I also like Dr. Farrer in Saratoga. He's a bird dog guy if that matters to you. Fair warning, everywhere is tough to schedule with. Everywhere has been booked out weeks/months for the last 2 years. The good places will get you in for something urgent but for vaccinations, your probably looking at 4-8 weeks to get an appointment almost anywhere, but especially the places that are good.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I think I have this resolved for now. I appreciate all the recommendations and insights. You have been most helpful! 



slapwater said:


> Fair warning, everywhere is tough to schedule with. Everywhere has been booked out weeks/months for the last 2 years.


I understand this and I'm okay with it. My concern with Park goes way beyond just not having an appointment available for (X) number of weeks. I'm fine with having to schedule ahead of time for maintenance type stuff like vaccinations. That's not a worry for me at all. It's becoming par for the course all around society, it seems, and I'm building it into my expectations.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can I ask where you ended up, Vanilla? I’ve had the exact same experience with Park and I’m looking.


----------

